# Importing flasks to UK



## Alex (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd be really grateful if anyone is clear on what certificates are required for the above. I want to bring in a couple of Paph species flasks from Taiwan, and although it seems I don't need a CITES cert (hope I'm right), I'm really not sure if the UK needs a phytosanitary...

Any answer welcome!

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Check on your government's websites.


----------



## Alex (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, did that of course, but the guidance here is not at all clear since flasks aren't mentioned (that I could find) - I wouldn't waste your time needlessly!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

No problem. In the US flasks are supposed to be immune to CITES restrictions because they are obviously lab produced but the grey area is whether the plants the seed was collected form had legal documentation!!  More Beaurocrap!!


----------



## valenzino (Sep 4, 2014)

Flasks dont need CITES but needs Phyto....


----------



## Lukepaph (Sep 4, 2014)

I brought flasks back to Scotland as hand luggage from Thailand I had absolutely no paper work and no problems!!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2014)

When reading Government regulations don't look for the word "Flasks".
Flasks are correctly referred to as plants "invitro" and it may also say "in sterile containers".


----------



## cattmad (Sep 4, 2014)

gonewild said:


> When reading Government regulations don't look for the word "Flasks".
> Flasks are correctly referred to as plants "invitro" and it may also say "in sterile containers".



or 'Tissue Cultures'


----------



## Alex (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you all - I have had correspondence with the DEFRA people and it confirms what you say: Phyto is needed, but no CITES certificate.

Cheers,

Alex


----------

